# Enlazar enlaces ed2k entre firefox y amule? (Solucionado)

## expobi

Estoy usando la versión estable con escritorio Kde.

Y después de buscar en el foro, en la wiki y en Internet no logro que al pulsar en los enlaces ed2k se añadan al amule.

¿Alguien lo a logrado o sabe como hacerlo?

Gracias de antemano por vuestro tiempo y ganas de compartir.Last edited by expobi on Mon Jul 13, 2015 6:16 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Stolz

Para los enlaces magnet (torrent) yo lo hago así. Supongo que para los enlaces ed2k será igual.

Escribe en la barra de direcciones de Firefox about:config

 Haz click derecho y elige "nuevo->booleano"

Escribe network.protocol-handler.expose.XXXX (donde XXXX es el protocolo, por ejemplo magnet o en tu caso ed2k)

Indica valor falso

La siguiente vez que pulses sobre un enlace de dicho protocolo Firefox te preguntará con qué aplicación abrirlo. Selecciona la ruta de la apliacion que quieras para los enlaces de dicho protocolo y marcha la casilla "recordar"

----------

## expobi

Gracias por responder Stoiz. He hecho lo que suguieres y el resultado es el de siempre: (pantallazo)

·················································································································································

La dirección no resulta comprensible

----------

## Stolz

Comprueba si efectivamente los cambios se han guardado con los valores adecuados. ejecuta 

```
grep "network.protocol-handler.expose" ~/.mozilla/firefox/*/prefs.js
```

deberías ver also así *Quote:*   

> user_pref("network.protocol-handler.expose.ed2k", false);

 

Si todo está correcto entonces no se me ocurre qué puede estar fallando. Leyendo la documentación de firefox parece que existe un paso adicional (gconftool-2) pero a mi no me ha hecho falta ejecutarlo para que funcione.

----------

## expobi

Comprobado y esta bien.

Tu comentario me ha llevado por caminos que no habia explorado, pero no no hay cambios.

Te agradezco mucho tu ayuda por que eso me lleva ha intentar cosas nuevas. Gracias.

Por cierto, gconftool-2 (ni nada parecido) no esta en portage.

La documentación a la que haces referencia es un poco anticuada, ahunque me ha llevado a intentar cosas nuevas, como reemerger paquetes con USES diferentes... pero nada.

----------

## esteban_conde

investiga por ahí:

 *Quote:*   

> esteban@localhost ~ $ equery f gconf |grep -i tool
> 
> /usr/bin/gconftool-2
> 
> /usr/share/man/man1/gconftool-2.1.bz2
> ...

 

----------

## expobi

1 --

En about:config el valor:

network.protocol-handler.expose.ed2k

ponerlo a true

2 --

en ~/.local/share/applications/ añadir un archivo de texto y ponerle de nombre:

ed2k.desktop

añadir lo siguiente al archivo:

[Desktop Entry]

Name=ed2k

Exec=/usr/bin/ed2k %u

Type=Application

Terminal=false

Categories=System;

MimeType=x-scheme-handler/ed2k;

Pongo la ruta al amule para que se abra el mismo, si se pone la ruta al ed2k se añade la descarga pero no se abre el amule.

escribir en una consola:

update-desktop-database .local/share/applications/

Ahora al pulsar un enlace ed2k firefox me pregunta con que programa quiero abrirlo.

Gracias por la ayuda.

Edito el mensaje:

Despúes de varios días probando es mejor poner la ruta al ed2k ya que si esta el amule abierto se abre otro cada vez que pulsas en un enlace. 

Corrigo el contenido del archivo .desktop

Disculpas por las molestias que haya podido causar.

----------

